# Pro Production



## pac-man (Nov 8, 2004)

Does anyone know what 's up with Pro Production?


----------



## ship (Nov 8, 2004)

Can you be more specific?


----------



## pac-man (Nov 8, 2004)

Have you or anyone you know ever attended? If so, how was it??


----------



## ship (Nov 10, 2004)

Ah' the convention. (?) Think Dave's thinking about attending. Before I heard of it by way of him, I never heard of it nor attended. If local enough or more so than LDI or USITT, and you want a convention I would think it of use to see what's offered. Beyond that and not that I am all that informed about them, I would not go too far out of my way to see it over some woodworking tool convention.


----------

